
How I came to love Typescript - awjr
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/how-i-came-to-love-typescript/
======
gp7
> My fundamental problem with typed systems is that they force you to know –
> in advance – the exact format of every incoming data structure you’re going
> to be working with, which is often impossible.

I am at a loss as to what could have caused this kind of confusion.

~~~
striking
> I spent so much of my time as a C# developer just fighting types. That’s
> all. And that’s not even considering things like reflection, a trivial
> affair in JavaScript that equates to an absolute circus in C#.

 _sigh_ what do you need reflection for? (beyond making "magic" APIs, which
have their own issues) Overly dynamic programming is overly dynamic.

~~~
burke_holland
Usually reflection gets used to project ORM classes onto data transfer
objects. That's an unsolved problem and the struggle is real.

------
awjr
I was in the "why bother with typescript", then I worked on a project with 5+
developers and it massively proved itself time and time again.

I'm now hankering for a strict typescript compile. I still come across code
where I've written function () rather than () =>

We pretty much have one golden rule:- You better have a very very very good
reason to use "any".

